

Social Media Calendars Suck so We Built a Better One - rafitorres
http://blog.gainapp.com/post/79461001875/social-media-calendars-suck-so-we-built-a-better-one

======
albizu
Hey, founder here. We really want to get your feedback on our platform so feel
free to pass on your comments or questions.

------
jseda
No more creepy social media calendars. Thanks to GAIN!!!

------
thelinker
I love what you are doing. Keep going.

